# How did you choose your photography business name?(help)



## westerngirl14 (Oct 30, 2011)

So I am looking to turning my hobby into a business...will start out slow and not charge my customers if they aren't satisfied. "only pay if satisfied " will be my motto til I gain more experience and grow in photography. So far I have shot one engagement, two seniors, one 2 yr old and some school pictures. So a variety. Looking into advertising more, but first I need an official name. Suggestions? How did you chose yours? My name is Susan Keller. Thinking something simple and easy to remember.Thanks!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 30, 2011)

Susan Keller Photography FTW!


----------



## westerngirl14 (Oct 30, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Susan Keller Photography FTW!



Thank you, Bitter. That is definitely simple and easy to remember! Its definitely on my list, along with just "Keller Photography."  I'm definitely not into cheesy stuff. If I was, I would name it something like "Keller Klicks" haha.  Or Steller Photography. But no, I want simple, elegant, easy to say and remember.


----------



## MissCream (Oct 30, 2011)

I wouldn't say only pay if you are satisfied. If I were you I would give them a CD of the Low Res files that won't print well and if they like the pictures they can buy prints from you 

Mine just popped in my head when I couldn't find a free ebay name...


----------



## westerngirl14 (Oct 30, 2011)

MissCream said:


> I wouldn't say only pay if you are satisfied. If I were you I would give them a CD of the Low Res files that won't print well and if they like the pictures they can buy prints from you
> 
> Mine just popped in my head when I couldn't find a free ebay name...



Thanks for the advice! :thumbup:


----------



## Overread (Oct 30, 2011)

You might want to watch the crit vids (they might be photo crit but a lot of shop advice and such also slips into them as well) and also read Zak's blog in general: Critique Zack Arias 

Also I feel that if you want a business that is worth something then you've got to have confidence in what you produce and to be able to charge the price you do for that (remembering that your price must also be able to cover your overheads of doing business, provide for your living expenses and also provide a degree of profit).
If you've not got the confidence then you might well flounder and fall even if your photographic work is good quality. You might want to consider an intership/apprenticing or similar position under a regular working photographer. It would get you some experience and instruction in the business world as well as the working side of photography without having to first put your own company at risk (a great example is second shooting weddings if you go down that path, whereby you can make mistakes and experiment, without the worry since the main photographer is going to cover the day; is not an excuse to fail and you will likely have key shots to get, but it gives you a buffer to get that all important experience).


----------



## westerngirl14 (Oct 30, 2011)

Overread said:


> You might want to watch the crit vids (they might be photo crit but a lot of shop advice and such also slips into them as well) and also read Zak's blog in general: Critique Zack Arias Also I feel that if you want a business that is worth something then you've got to have confidence in what you produce and to be able to charge the price you do for that (remembering that your price must also be able to cover your overheads of doing business, provide for your living expenses and also provide a degree of profit).If you've not got the confidence then you might well flounder and fall even if your photographic work is good quality. You might want to consider an intership/apprenticing or similar position under a regular working photographer. It would get you some experience and instruction in the business world as well as the working side of photography without having to first put your own company at risk (a great example is second shooting weddings if you go down that path, whereby you can make mistakes and experiment, without the worry since the main photographer is going to cover the day; is not an excuse to fail and you will likely have key shots to get, but it gives you a buffer to get that all important experience).


Thank you Overread for the very informative helpful advice. I see where your coming from. I want to gain a reputation for good honest fast work with satisfying results. I like your idea of working under someone else as 2nd shooter,and actually I have a wedding coming up in a few months where I will be doing just that!! Right now I am not quitting my job to go fully into a business by myself. I don't feel that would be wise for the very reasons you mentioned(lack of experience,confidence,etc) and that is why I want to keep my motto of "don't pay unless your satisfied" because it gives the customers a chance out if they aren't happy, and all the while I am learning, getting experience. And if they are happy(as all my customers so far have been) I do get paid,enough to cover expenses,and make a small profit .But I started this thread to ask for help in names, not to get advice on how to do my photography life. All the same, thank you for the tips, but let's keep on subject. Perhaps I'll start a separate thread asking for business advice.


----------



## BlairWright (Oct 31, 2011)

I agree with Overrated, being a second shooter for 2-3 weddings is a great way to learn. Business names will come, the first thing that popped into my head was "SK Photography"


----------



## spacefuzz (Oct 31, 2011)

Check with your state as well. In CA it was cheaper & less hassle if my business name used my name and a description of my service (Matthew Kuhns Photography).  If it didnt it was more work / fees.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Oct 31, 2011)

I wouldn't put too much in your business name, anything LLC or Corp so you are protected should be fine.  Jump on the website ASAP, try to get a local search term that people would use.  Like if you live in Atlanta, www.atlantaportraitphotography.com or something like that.  It's a small $10-12 investment and it will greatly increase your ranking on google, you can wait to build the site down the road but there is a huge bonus you get with google if the search terms are actually in the website name.  And people probably won't be searching first last name photography on google and if they do you won't have much competition anyways.  Good luck with the business!


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Oct 31, 2011)

My business name is ... ..., Inc.

Just my name. The only people who actually think or even know of my business name are the ones writing the checks, not the ones who hire me.

But it all depends what kind of photography you do, what your level of recognition is, etc.

In retail photo, in a large city, pick a funky name to bring in the customers. In a small town where everybody already knows you, use your own name so that they know who they are dealing with.

That simple.


----------



## KmH (Oct 31, 2011)

It is advantagous to have a business name that is still available as a .com domain name. As mentioned, using a fictious business name can cost you extra to license/register your business.

Susan Keller Photography.com and Keller Photography.com are already taken.

Sue Keller Photography.com is available.

As far as "not charge my customers if they aren't satisfied."? That approach to start-up suggests you might benefit from some business/marketing/sales training.

Are you willing to invest $5 in your photography business? You might find this (less than $5 for used copies)  helpful - How to Start a Home-Based Photography Business


----------



## gsgary (Oct 31, 2011)

Killer Images by Keller


----------



## Ian Kirkland Isaac (Oct 31, 2011)

I would go with some of the other ones suggested. Susan Keller Photography, SK Photography, or Even Keller Photography. When my business partner and I came up with the name Dark Pearl for ours it was on a whim pretty much. I would say find something you like (an object for example) and use it as a name.


----------

